# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Phần mềm tính thông số cắt gọt tham khảo...!

## puskinu

Đây là một chương trình online, hy vọng có thể giúp các bác newbie tham khảo tính thông số cắt gọt phù hợp rồi chỉnh tăng giảm tốc độ dựa trên khả năng làm việc của máy...
Có 3 phần: phần 1 chọn vật liệu của phôi
Phần 2: thông số dao
Phần 3: thông số cắt gọt mong muốn
Sau khi đã nhập các thông số cần thiết, các bác bấm Calculate để thực hiện việc tính toán, nhớ chuyển đơn vị tính toán từ hệ inch sang mm...

http://zero-divide.net/?page=fswizard

----------

anhcos, hoahong102, TigerHN

----------

